
Patagonia’s Founder on Why There’s “No Such Thing as Sustainability” - peter123
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/137/no-such-thing-as-sustainability.html
======
lsc
Is it true that there is an increased marketing focus on 'sustainability' when
the economy is down? I mean, I thought the same was true in the 70s, and it
kinda faded as the economy picked up steam again. (I could be wrong about
that. I wasn't born 'till '80.)

It sure seems like in the last few years since this downturn has started
business have talked a lot more about sustainability, and fashions for the
middle class have changed as well. SUVs, from the beginning, were symbols of
wealth. Rising gas prices can explain why people stopped using them, but if
anything, it seems like that would enhance their status as symbols of wealth,
but that's not what happened. They suddenly became uncool.

